# Just B/C



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Figured I would post a pic of a snapper I caught in the bay last week and a pic of where I had my wife since I don't have a tower.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You better have thrown that fish back. I read on the internet they are endangered.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Should have through it on ice and rain back to the condo a put it on the grill!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you stinky button that fish to get the fins up and out? Great pics and post, your wife looks like she was having a good time. Tight lines to you all.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice fish, and good times! Were you fishing on the bottom, or did the endangered fish hit something of a different nature?


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Huh....*

What kind of photo shop software are you using. There is no way that fish exist in our waterways. They are grossly over fished and miss-managed around these parts. Good job, none the less.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a fine bay snap!!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, Nice bay snapper!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya Know, You could always put her an 8' step ladder up there.... She Don't apear to be afraid of heights........................


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

What a family man! lol


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice fish .
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a stud for the bay for sure! Nice job.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe its a variety of large red pinfish. I think you are allowed to keep those. Snapper no existo no moreo.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Not many women that would do that, right on!


----------

